# DPP44 Issues with 211?...Help



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

:nono: Here is the quandry.......
3 211 receivers-1DPP Twin 119/110 1DP Dual @ 129 1DPP44 switch in low voltage panel. Mounted corectly w 80 + signal on all transponders in our area.
When 211's hooked up to switch all receivers have low 110 signal or none at all. When hooked up directly to D500 w/ 129 dish all is good.
Tried 3 different switches and 2 different power supplies for switches. No difference. Only occurs when switch is in place.
Distance from dishes to switch...40' of rg6 3 cables...distance to receivers..50' 65' and 90'.
Any possibilities would be greatly appreciated. Customer only using 2 receivers till we get it figured out.


----------



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

And yes power supply is on port 1....Forgot to mention.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A DP Twin with DP34 is sufficient for this setup. The DPP44 allows upgrading to a dual-tuner receiver in any room, and the addition of another satellite slot.

I assume with the DPP44 in place you have removed the 129 feed from the DPP Twin to input 3 on the DPP44? (though that should affect 129, not 110)


----------

